# Magazine article on cubes.



## linkmaster03 (Jun 17, 2008)

Interesting.






LOL


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.



HAHHA lol.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 17, 2008)

lol "their secrets" ? Cant wait to see that


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2008)

This reminds me of that other guy who learned it from 3 French students and is now trying to sell the solution. I bet Erno is letting all of this happen for entertainment.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't call 50% "close behind" 

Anyhow, "in competition" doesn't mean this, apparently.

Nice story, though. Do they have lube in Iraq?

(And maybe we don't want him to be faster, learn BLD, etc...
"Alright, we're approaching the danger zone... *[BOOM]* _We're under attack!_"
"Wait for me one minute, I'm almost done with EP."
 )


----------



## Karthik (Jun 17, 2008)

I like this the best: "It may seem like just a piece of plastic, but for us, the Rubik's Cube is a bridge that keeps us connected."


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Karthik said:


> I like this the best: "It may seem like just a piece of plastic, but for us, the Rubik's Cube is a bridge that keeps us connected."



Any thought to build a bridge using cubes? I’m sure it would be very safe to cross.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys are mean(sarcasm)....This cube keeps their family apart and keeps the kid busy while their dad is in a dangerous country trying to keep Our country Safe.

So what if they don't know about speedcubers and stuff...Even though this story did make me laught and its funny because we know Their is no secrets and they are slow. They dont so yea.

But good funny story


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 17, 2008)

i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.



HIOSTNEHRSyuwfltkiTIHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually, I was amazed by people solving in 2min just a year ago. Now I laugh at these slow people.  It's fun to do 3 or 4 cubes one handed in the time they do one 2-handed.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.


Sounds like they found a solution on their own. If that's the case, those guys own 99% of us.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.
> ...



Absolutely true. I also find mine on my own... I found it on youtube..bymyself...

Does that count?

nah im kidding if they can do it by just playing around with it thats OWNAGE.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> ...while their dad is in a dangerous country trying to keep Our country Safe.



This is the only thing that made me laugh in this thread. As if America is under threat. The only country that isn't safe in that war is Iraq.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.
> ...


"contractor gave Jeff some hints" could mean anything - from telling him that centers don't move, to giving him 10 algs (let's call them hint sequences) for some LBL method with explicit "hints" about when it's best to apply which.

Isn't it called the "solution hints booklet" some times?
(It's also funny when people who _do_ know how to solve one refer to "the trick" or "the secret"...)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Heh. Finally the war has done something productive.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > ...while their dad is in a dangerous country trying to keep Our country Safe.
> ...




True. haha war is stupid;;;;Idunno killing innocent and bad people including our own (americans) just to kill a group of terrorist and the main leader who we cant find, And mabey(MABEY) people are tellinh crappy lies about he is still alive but he is really dead. And then the whole country complains how we shouldnt let these kids out out in war and cry about how their children die(bless them for trying to protect us) but they still want to kill them.

Anywho war is just overly all dumb. Why not hug and shake hands, and this war brought so much racism to middle eastern people. I see kids at school getting bullied because of this. -_-


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea it'll be over soon. Whoever wins the election will retreat out of Iraq. As for Afghanistan, anyone who thinks Mr. Bin Laden has been alive since 2003 is an idiot.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 20, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.



And after we laugh in their faces, we will take over the world's supply of cubes and silicon lubricant. LOL


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 20, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.


Kids at my school are amazed by a fat kid who solves a 4x4 in 9 minutes, and totally blow off me and Freddie who can do it in like 2:30. :confused:


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 22, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.
> ...



I like how you just call him "fat kid". 2:30's much better than 9. Maybe he threatened to sit on them.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 22, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



I think your right there  and I hope they share their secrets, I always wanted to get down to 2 mins


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 22, 2008)

He's this kid that stalked me at school and I never found out his name. Some people called him Glen, while others called him Leonerd. So I just ended up calling him Gleonerd. LOL


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sounds like they found a solution on their own. If that's the case, those guys own 99% of us.



I disagree : finding a solution without beeing intereested in other's solutions isn't great. Nobody is smart enough to do better than a entire comunity.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 22, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.
> ...



I have an idea, gain some weight.
It doesn't matter how amazing a skinny person is, a fat person only has to do half as well and it's still pretty impressive. Especially when they're compared to skinny Asians, like Takeru Kobayashi.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jun 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i think its been established in other threads that your average person will be amazed by someone who can solve the cube in two minutes. the mass media remains entirely ignorant of the speedcubing community. one day we will rise up, and laugh in their condescending faces.




For condescending faces, many of you might do well to look in the mirror.

I think it's great that a Dad and his kids have found a project to work on together while they're apart.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Nobody tell them about speedcubers. They might pee themselves.



LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

many people at my school can solve the cube in around 1:30, and im around 18 seconds now. I just try and lay low because i am sick and tired of the stupid "i can do it!!" and they turn it once, turn it back, and say they beat my record which is 10 seconds while they did it in 11 seconds. 

On a random note, my friend noticed that people i know who can solve the cube are in the minority in my school. Im from texas (the school i go to now is in jersey), one is from canada, one is jewish, one is 5/8 chinese (ive always wanted to know who cared), ect.


----------

